# Euro hinges for beginners and amateurs part II



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

On this part, I'm going to make the actual drilling and installation.

As you can see, I'm using 4mm (5/32") spacer.
The distance of the 35mm hole - from the door edge - should be 4~6mm so if you want to be on the safe side you can use 5mm (3/16") spacer.

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Supporting the bottom edge of the door to adjust for height as in your picture, may not hold the door in place after tightening the screws. When the support is removed, the weight of the door may allow enough movement to let the door drop. This is just movement in the hinge. 

If the hinge arm near the mounting plate is lifted up by hand to compensate for the movement, it can be then tightened. It's like overcorrecting to compensate for the weight.
.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for your comments Cabinetman

Maybe I did not notice that the doors are "falling" because usually, I install the doors in the garage, than remove them, mount the cabinet and re-install the doors while checking with my finger if the door is level with the bottom of the cabinet.

In any case, if you drill the Hinge Support holes at the center of the oval hole, you can "play" with the door up/down as required.

Another solution could be, to put a, say, 1/32" spacer between the door and the clamped support.

Regards
niki


----------

